# No more salmon oil here



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, salmon oil works great to stimulate their appetites, but after 2 weeks, the dogs stink and the house stinks of old fish. So, time for baths, scented candles, and no more salmon oil for us.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Coconut oil mmmmm smells much better with just as good benefits and more! 😍😊😋


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Coconut oil is great, but it doesn't provide the omega fatty acids found in fish body oils. I don't give fish oils (too concentrated for my liking) so i feed oily fish once or twice a week instead. Sprats are the big favourite, but they like mackerel, whitebait, sardines, trout etc as well.


----------



## Georgie834 (Jan 26, 2015)

So feeding Georgie salmon fillets from time to time is ok? / good for him?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What Salmon oil were you feeding?

I get sardines at times or these (great for teeth and fish oil)

Polkadog Cod Skins
Cod Skin | Polkadog

They have them on Amazon too
Amazon.com : Polka Dog Bakery Cod Skins Crunchy Sticks for Dogs, 4.7-Ounce : Pet Snack Treats : Pet Supplies


----------



## Sunshine_icicles (Jan 5, 2015)

Believe it or not, but I find the fishy smell dies down a bit after awhile. And I feed whole sardines and salmon oil. 

Coconut oil has it's place, but fish oils you can't beat, so long as youre not fish intolerant. 

I might be the only one, but coconut oil hasn't been the god send for me (or the pups) as I guess it has been for everyone else.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I'll feed a sardine now and then. The fish oil is just too unpleasant. Besides, one of the supplements we use for skin and coat contains salmon oil that doesn't stink.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I feed mine fish too (sardines being a favourite - I buy tinned ones in spring water with no salt added) and they love dehydrated fish skin chews too (like the ones Huly posted). They also get a bit of salmon oil in one of the foods I feed (Natural Instinct pre made raw). I haven't had any fishy smell issues with those. They may have fishy breath right after eating, but I find it goes away soon. I also feed coconut oil, but I agree they both have different benefits.


----------

